# Feeding carp



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I found some free carp on Craigslist. Before I accept, is this an ok fish to feed? When I feed one, do I just feed the whole thing, or is there anything I need to remove? I read something about giving extra thiamine when feeding carp. Thanks in advance


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Check the source. If it's from the Northwest or Canada(?) it could have salmon poisoning.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

And make sure it came from a clean river or creek!


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to find that out. Its from Wisconsin, but idk what river or creek.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Just make sure it's a clean river or creek free of toxicity or sewage. If that's what the fish ate, that's what your dog is going to eat and taste!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Carp from anywhere does not contain salmon poisoning disease. SPD only affects fish from the salmonidae family. I still wouldn't feed carp though. They often come from polluted water and they have very little omega-3 to offer your dogs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I cant tell you exact for diseases and such, but I can tell you this...carp aint human grade food!! YUCK!!!! :wink:


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow. So basically if you're not rich, you can't afford to feed raw.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

No you don't have o be rich, I'm FAR from it!! Even though I just got a job I've not gotten my first pay check yet, so we(2 adults, 1 horse, 3 dogs and a cat) live on husband's pay(Wa min+1/2, not much believe me) and have for the past year!! I shop VERY frugally for us(some weeks we have the same meal 4+ times a week!) I have still(in the past 2 months) yet to pay more then a buck a pound for the baby's meat!! It's been far less then buying the 4 of them their good kibble!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't believe that. We are a single income family and feed 5 -7 dogs raw.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never fed nor eaten carp but I understand its VERY bony.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

If I was able to feed chicken, then raw would probably work for me. But since my dog is allergic to chicken and pork, beef is the cheapest meat I can find. And its not that cheap. I'm unfortunately probably going to have to give up on the raw dream and continue feeding kibble.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Steph said:


> If I was able to feed chicken, then raw would probably work for me. But since my dog is allergic to chicken and pork, beef is the cheapest meat I can find. And its not that cheap. I'm unfortunately probably going to have to give up on the raw dream and continue feeding kibble.


Have you tried raw chicken?

My Pug/x is VERY allergic to cooked chicken of any/all kinds(homemade, chicken in kibble, EVERY kind of chicken) but he can eat raw chicken ALL DAY LONG and be perfectly fine!!:happy:


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes. We had him on raw chicken when he was a puppy for a few weeks and his stools never firmed up.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Steph said:


> Wow. So basically if you're not rich, you can't afford to feed raw.


Not true-I'm a retired senior living on a teachers pension & ss (after 3 years they decided they were overpaying me and I never know what my check is going to be- sometimes they don't send one) Anyway,, I feed two dogs raw . They seem to be doing well.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Steph said:


> Yes. We had him on raw chicken when he was a puppy for a few weeks and his stools never firmed up.


Im sorry, but a few weeks as a puppy doesnt really prove that he is allergic too it. Not trying to be rude, but for MANY people it takes more then that....also it depends on how much bone you did as well!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would be checking out local game meat processors, calling friends who hunt, and checking local farms that have something you can use. Lamb, beef, buffalo, etc. I doesn't have to be super expensive but you really have to do some legwork and sell yourself. If I call a butcher and they sound even remotely open I wil go to their establishment and talk to them, that is how I get my lamb lung. Now they give it to me free sometimes. My son will be hunting for the first time this fall and I have contacted all the people I know who hunt and hope to get any thing they dont want to keep. It is work but it is worth it and once you have your connections set it gets easier.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Steph said:


> Yes. We had him on raw chicken when he was a puppy for a few weeks and his stools never firmed up.


Runny stools does not necessarily mean there is an allergy. In fact, there likely isn't. There is a big difference between an allergic response and an intolerance, but even so, I doubt this is either. A lot of us had difficulty in the beginning getting the balance of meat and bone right for our dogs. It's especially difficult with a puppy because while you are trying to figure things out, they are changing rapidly as they grow. Even now, one of my adult dogs needs more bone in his food than the other to prevent runny stools. It has nothing to do with an allergy. 

Maybe you got some bad advice. Maybe the experienced folks here can help you try this again and guide you to success. Even if you could feed carp successfully, I'd be worried about a general lack of proper nutrition from it. Chicken is a good food to start with. It's inexpensive and well tolerated by most dogs. You probably just need to change your approach to the whole process. How about letting us help you give it another go for your dog's sake?


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I would be willing to try it again. I can get chicken backs pretty cheap. 

I also got an email from a lady that said her tenants moved out and left 40-50lbs of venison in the freezer. Would that be something I could take and possibly feed later on? Or should I not trust it?


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I definantly think you should try again, just give it a longer time frame before deciding if it is an allergy or your pup just adjusting to the transition. Backs are good place to start. We did just them at first then went to backs one meal, leg quater second meal. For the venison, absolutly take it and keep it for later  Much later though because it is rich, but that is a great score. Feeding freezer burned is ok. Finding meat like that will help keep cost down. But honestly if it were only for the rich to feed raw my dog would not be eating that way. Finding sales and knowing hunters or being at the right place at the right time...your deer score.....is all going to help you feed your dog raw and save on the wallet


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for giving me hope! My pit bull has never had raw chicken, so I'm hoping shell take to it well. That way of my OEB turns out to truly be allergic, I can still feed Lucy chicken as a staple and keep cost down.
We will go pick up a box of chicken backs and wings this weekend. I'm going to do more searching around to find meat too.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

And take the venison. What a score!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Don't give up! We will guide you through it :smile:


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I know! I'm excited for hunting season too (although I'm a vegetarian, lol) for more free meat. I have a source for deer carcasses for bones and such 

Also, I'm getting an order Monday with ground alpaca meat. Should I save that for later? Or could I use it as a long stuffer?


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! I'll be posting a lot I'm sure


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Steph, I would stock up on anything I could find like venison, buffalo, beef on sale, etc. That said, it sounds as if your guys have very sensitive tummy's. I would definately pick a chicken part like backs or frames and stick with it until they were solid for a while. Timeframes for changing proteins are just a guideline.If your guys need more time then take it. Don't be afraid of bone either. Mine have been on raw over a year now and still need considerably more than 10% bone to be firm. I have tried cutting down to guideline and it doesn't work for my crew. They get what works and for them that's variety, meat, organ and more bone than most. They are healthy and happy. My sheltie got chicken for about 3 1/2 weeks because she is sensitive to tummy issues and most proteins I introduced a month after the previous. I hope you give it another try and just hold on a little for them to firm up on chicken backs or frames - they have some kibble and stuff to clear out of their system (LOL) as well as some adjustment time. Good Luck.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Steph said:


> Wow. So basically if you're not rich, you can't afford to feed raw.


you don't have to be rich to feed raw.....how did you get that thinking? i don't know the financials for everyone here, but there are foods just not suitable for dogs....

wherever you live, there are sales, there are craigslist and other lists to put ads in or respond to ads...there are ethnic places....

there are food wholesalers who sell to the public....

it takes a little creativity, sometimes, because we want to feed our dogs a large variety 

but if someone offered me salmon for free, i wouldn't feed it to my dogs because i live in the pacific northwest...

carp are scavengers and bottom feeders and i would not feed it for that reason....nor would i feed catfish for the same reason....

but i would feed sardines, and herring, and anchovies....and i can get an 8 inch sardine for a dollar at my asian store...so that's affordable and a better fish to feed....

i think that statement was kind of uncalled for and wholly inaccurate...

we will help you.....as the posters before me already are......just start over and listen because i started out the same way you did...and it was user error that gave my dogs cannon butt.....not allergies or anything else....


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

I do apologize for that comment. Just a little stressed out, ya know. 

I am excited to try this again. My boyfriend is totally on board as well and really pushing for me to try it again. 

So I have a few questions.
1. If Murphy starts itching a lot, would that be indicative of an allergy? I fed him a duck neck 2 days ago and he was itchy today. I have a long past of skin problems with him, but once we figured out a majority of it was systemic yeast issues, the itching has subsided. Maybe he just had a mosquito bite, idk. But what are signs of chicken allergies.

2. So when I start the chicken backs, should I do one in the morning and at night? Can I still give them beef neck bones in the afternoon like I always do? I will stay away from other proteins for now, but since he is already more than used to beef, is it okay if I keep that in the mix as I introduce chicken?

Thanks again guys!!! You got me in the raw spirit again


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, first off, I have fed carp out of Lake Powell, and from an ethnic market. Is it perfect? no. Are there better fish to feed? yes. But is the occasional carp going to do harm... well, quite frankly, I don't think so. The single and only reason I don't feed it anymore is the huge scales. my dogs don't like them and therefore leave them all over my yard. I have no qualms feeding catfish, and I'm sure I will bring some back from Lake Powell next month. It's crazy expensive to buy, so straight from lake Powell is the only way they get it, and that's once a year. 

You do not have to be rich to feed raw. I'm far from rich. Hubby and I live on a strict budget these days after our income was cut in half two months ago, but really all that means is getting more creative. 
Look for:
Co-ops
Meat Wholesalers
Restaurant Suppliers
Butchers
Ethnic Markets
Independent Grocery Stores
And even delis! The place I get my meat from is more like a deli, they specialize in party platters and the like, but have access to anything you can imagine, and he's more than happy to order things in for bulk from me. 

Plenty of places will be happy to order things in for you at a reasonable price, you just have to find them. And go talk to them in person, it's MUCH harder to say no to a face than a phone. I order 50lbs of mackerel a month, and when hubby called the ethnic market, they told him no, two weeks later I went in person, willing to pre pay for the order, and now the owner calls me every time he orders to see if I need any! 

As for the chicken, like others have said, give it another go. Sometimes adjusting to raw can be a very long, frustrating process. I'd give it at LEAST two months before throwing in the towel.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Steph said:


> I do apologize for that comment. Just a little stressed out, ya know.
> 
> I am excited to try this again. My boyfriend is totally on board as well and really pushing for me to try it again.
> 
> ...


Raw is going to help leaps and bounds if the issue is yeast. Unless the itching is intense and accompanied with a rash, hives, or welts, I wouldn't get too worked up. I was concerned about Braxton's itching recently, and discovered he has a bunch of mosquito bites because he insists on laying on the porch in the evening. 

With the chicken, yes, one morning and evening would be great to start. Strip it of all skin and fat, and the little bits of organ that remain. 
Generally it's advised to go with JUST chicken at first, but if they do well on beef already, I don't see any harm in using that as well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Steph said:


> I do apologize for that comment. Just a little stressed out, ya know.
> 
> I am excited to try this again. My boyfriend is totally on board as well and really pushing for me to try it again.
> 
> ...


no worries....stress was my best friend when i first started and i made every mistake in the book...by the time i found rawfeddogs via email and then this board, my dogs had cannot butt and they were vomiting after every meal....my kitchen was a mess....and so was i.

the stress was so great, we went back to home cooking until i calmed down and cleaned my kitchen...

and once i started the right way....not overfeeding, trimming the fat, following a loose protocol, then everything went great...and i used this board....

i still would not feed carp...but there are inexpensive fishes...i get my sardines for one dollar a sardine...i just buy them frozen..same with my mackerel...very high in omega threes and lower in mercury than others...

i also feed raw for the health of my dogs....carp is a bottom feeder and a scavenger fish.....since i don't gut them, i don't want them eating the innards from this kind of fish....


----------

